# Real-time discussion of Amazon's Sep 28 tablet announcement!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The announcement event begins at 10am Eastern on Wednesday September 28th. 

This thread will be a place where we discuss - real-time - the Amazon announcement this Wednesday. We will also have the chat room open for real-time discussion there.

All speculation points to this being an announcement by Jeff Bezos of Amazon's new Kindle tablet device. As details emerge in the announcement, let's post them here, along with pictures, specs, and your reactions to whatever is unveiled.

While you're waiting, don't forget to sign up to win one, and to receive an alert when the tablets become available for order!
Here's the link for that: http://www.kboards.com/tablet-alert.php


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just posting here so I don't have to search for the thread tomorrow morning.

See you then.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Harvey & Margaret! I hope I will be able to sleep tonight. I'm so excited.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby said:


> Hi Harvey & Margaret! I hope I will be able to sleep tonight. I'm so excited.


I hope I'm able to wake up my 10 tomorrow, I'm so tired.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Very cool even if it will be still the middle of the night on the west coast.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

It's like Christmas in September -- only with me playing Santa for me, maybe.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just posting here so I don't have to search for the thread tomorrow morning.
> 
> See you then.
> 
> ...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

T-minus-9-and-a-half hours...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I likely won't be able to participate, but I might try to sneak a peak while at work.


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

Ooh! I'm so considering staying up all night to wait for the announcement.. but I'm already tired so probably not. Will set my alarm though!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking forward to the big event!

N


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmm, 11.30 pm Wednesday night in my time zone.  Wonder if it will be an International release?  I see even Apple websites and chat groups are discussing it.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

My wife has a Kindle 3 and I have a Kindle 2.  I told her when the Kindle 4 came out I would be upgrading.  I also have an ipad which has the Kindle app on it.  Because of that I don't think I will spring for this new Kindle as it seems pretty much to me like a Kindle ipad.  I realize that it is a tablet but since I already have that I'll pass.  However I am curious.  I'm hoping down the road that there will be a Kindle 4.  

John


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

jheydt said:


> My wife has a Kindle 3 and I have a Kindle 2. I told her when the Kindle 4 came out I would be upgrading. I also have an ipad which has the Kindle app on it. Because of that I don't think I will spring for this new Kindle as it seems pretty much to me like a Kindle ipad. I realize that it is a tablet but since I already have that I'll pass. However I am curious. I'm hoping down the road that there will be a Kindle 4.
> 
> John


I'm excited about it because I've been reading on my touchpad kindle app for a while now and want to pick up a kindle 3 at a hopefully reduced price


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

jheydt said:


> My wife has a Kindle 3 and I have a Kindle 2. I told her when the Kindle 4 came out I would be upgrading. I also have an ipad which has the Kindle app on it. Because of that I don't think I will spring for this new Kindle as it seems pretty much to me like a Kindle ipad. I realize that it is a tablet but since I already have that I'll pass. However I am curious. I'm hoping down the road that there will be a Kindle 4.
> 
> John


There's rumors of an eInk touchscreen Kindle too. But the tablet may be the only one announced today. I'm in a similar position - already have an iPad so I don't have a desire for an Android tablet but I am curious to see it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

T minus 90 minutes and counting. . . . . .


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, perhaps I should have posted this here!

Good morning Kindle Watchers!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

CrystalStarr said:


> Oh, perhaps I should have posted this here!
> 
> Good morning Kindle Watchers!


Good night from us down under. Will read ALL about it tomorrow, too late for me to stay up. Have fun everyone.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Goodnight, Pushka. (I just got up.)


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

> CNET will be covering the press conference live. David Carnoy will be live-blogging from the event in Manhattan, and Buzz Out Loud will doing a special live simulcast from San Francisco with Molly Wood, Brian Tong, Stephen Beacham, and Bridget Carey. Join us right here on Wednesday morning at 7 a.m. PT/10 a.m. ET for our complete coverage
> 
> Read more: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33198_7-20112398-286/amazons-press-event-wed-7-a.m-pt-live-blog/#ixzz1ZFd9FVrG


This reads like CNET will be running a LIVE SIMULCAST along with a live blog. Sorry if this has already been posted.


----------



## gibletpie (Sep 28, 2011)

history_lover said:


> There's rumors of an eInk touchscreen Kindle too. But the tablet may be the only one announced today. I'm in a similar position - already have an iPad so I don't have a desire for an Android tablet but I am curious to see it.


I have no interest in a tablet, but I am looking to upgrade my Kindle 2. I'm really hoping a, eInk K4 is coming before the end of the year. If not, I may pick up a Nook Simple Touch purely to have the ability to read EPUB without converting or running a hack.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't wait!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Good morning all (and good night, Pushka!). Looking forward to a fun day on KB!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver, is CNBC carrying the PC?  I may have to regroup:  the TV up here only gets broadcast channels -- may need to move downstairs. 

Time to hit the shower so I'm ready at 10.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Great. Less than an hour to go and it sounds like a thunderstorm coming my way. That's usually when my internet goes out.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

I posted this on the long-running thread before I saw this one, but what if the TechCrunch blogger who actually played with the Amazon tablet was actually given an earlier prototype, a "lesser" tablet than the one being announced today? What if the actual announcement today declares an LCD/e-ink hybrid display is about to be released? Any takers?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm working at the library today but I'm keeping this thread open so I can pop back and forth. Twenty more minutes.

I don't know why I'm excited. I have no intention of buying whatever it is. I still have my original K1 and it's over three years old. I guess I'm just happy with whatever Amazon puts out and excited for all of you who will be buying the whatever-it-is.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

If the $199 is real, the sobs and screams you hear will be coming from B&N.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> If the $199 is real, the sobs and screams you hear will be coming from B&N.


LOL! You're so right!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Ay $199 I think I might want one after all.  Hm.... let's see what they say.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm reading it will be $199 with WiFi (no 3G) and a 30 day trial of prime...

http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/amazon-fire-tablet-unveiled-7-inch-display-199-price-tag/



> Okay, so it wasn't much of a surprise, but Amazon finally has a tablet, and as expected its name picks up where the Kindle left off: Fire. Of course, rumors of an Amazon tablet date back to this time last year (if not before), but it seems that Jeff and co. have wisely chosen to get this thing out on the open market before having yet another wild and wacky holiday quarter. Bloomberg has curiously reported on some of the details before the event itself kicks off, noting that the 7-inch device will run a version of Android while acting much like a "souped-up Kindle." The real kicker, however, is the price -- at just $199, it's bound to turn heads, regardless of whether you were interested in a slate before. Naturally, that bargain-bin sticker justifies the lack of an embedded camera and microphone, though consumers will find WiFi (no 3G, sadly) and a 30-day trial of Amazon Prime.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, Bloomberg just broke their press embargo and released details. It is $199!!

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-28/amazon-unveils-199-kindle-fire-tablet.html?cmpid=bit


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish they'd cut the prices on the kindle 3 already so I can place my order.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I'm still hoping there will be another announcement regarding another Kindle... >_>.

For Christ's sake is it 10 yet?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm hoping they'll announce their whole new lineup (including new e-ink kindles) today, so that I can make an informed decision on what to buy.

K3s are still available on Amazon, but there is no link to them from the main menu (have to go to Kindle store link first).

wholesalestunna, you can order now - they will refund the difference if the price drops in 30 days of when you bought it. But... that's only if the K3 is still for sale - if they just stop selling it, you're out of luck (well, you can still return it, but not price drop for you).


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

chat is open


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

a $79 kindle?!?

http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/live-from-amazons-tablet-event-in-nyc/


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

10:00AM We're still listening to some soul music here, waiting for the show to begin, but more news is leaking out.* Looks like there's a $79 Kindle coming as well.*

10:00AM But that's unconfirmed as of yet...

From engadget....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Engadget reporting a $79 Kindle as well..geeze, I can't get a post in edgewise, LOL!  Took me 4 tries to get a post in...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

CNBC just said the major announcement has been pushed back to 11am with smaller announcements before that.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

It's starting.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

> "What we are doing is offering premium products at non-premium prices," Bezos says. Other tablet contenders "have not been competitive on price" and "have just sold a piece of hardware. We don't think of the Kindle Fire as a tablet. We think of it as a service."
> 
> To demonstrate the Kindle Fire, Bezos pulls up a chair. He proudly shows off a lightning-fast Web browser that runs on Amazon's EC2 cloud computing engine and Amazon's version of the Android app store, with over 10,000 games, e-mail programs, shopping guides, and the like.


This from Business Week. Everybody's breaking the embargo, so news will come fast now...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> CNBC just said the major announcement has been pushed back to 11am with smaller announcements before that.


Didn't have the volume on, missed that...thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm at work, no chat, no amazon.com, is this on tv somewhere?   I'm tuned to cnbc.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Definitely excited...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Impressive ebook sales! Image courtesy Gizmodo.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Buttercup said:


> I'm at work, no chat, no amazon.com, is this on tv somewhere? I'm tuned to cnbc.


No live stream anywhere, it seems.

EDIT: KINDLE TOUCH, That means no keyboard, so the device is smaller and lighter than the current, third-generation model.It has an IR touch system, similar to the latest Nook and Kobo.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My tv and internet keep going out...I can't believe this!


----------



## Evan Couzens (Jul 18, 2011)

$79 Kindle may be the tipping point for mass market adoption. That's cheaper than 6 trade paperbacks, or 3 hardcovers.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The $79 and $199 are extraordinary price points for an e-reader and a tablet.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Impressive ebook sales! Image courtesy Gizmodo.


Um... there's no Y axis  just saying...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bezos is stretching...LOL!  Talking about everything but the devices...


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Ars Technica love blog of event, if you don't mind text updates:

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/09/liveblog-amazons-new-york-tablet-press-event.ars


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Whoa! Kindle Touch!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

If they release a tablet AND the touch screen Kindle, it's gonna be a tough decision....

KINDLE TOUCH just announced!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh, here we go...

Talking about a Touch device now


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Touchscreen Kindle... "Kindle Touch". No buttons. e-ink screen. smaller, lighter. 6-inch screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, is it called the Kindle Touch, not the Kindle Fire?


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Too cool!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy, I think there will be more than one device.... The Kindle Touch is NOT a tablet.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, is it called the Kindle Touch, not the Kindle Fire?


I think there's more than once device. He's getting his press conference money's worth.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmmm...touch-screen eink.  I'd have to try it out for 30 days to see how dirty that screen gets.  The screens aren't glossy, so it may not be too bad.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That X-Ray feature looks like it will be great for studying...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Right, the Kindle Touch is an e-ink reader... I think Kindle Fire is still coming up. C'mon, Jeff!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle Touch $99


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I really like this X-Ray thing too.

N


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I like that the X-ray info is downloaded with the book - so you have it even without a wireless connection!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> That X-Ray feature looks like it will be great for studying...


What's the Xray for those of us who can't stream the announcements?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

$99 for the Kindle Touch


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

99$ ?! WOW!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, was listening to the


Spoiler



idiots


 on CNBC instead of reading the press conference...


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Touch 3G $149..


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, was listening to the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


They are


Spoiler



idiots!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

doesn't look like the touch has page turn physical buttons. . . .but still a nice looking device

and $149 for the 3G one


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Amazon is still listing the old Kindles on their site.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED!  KINDLE TOUCH!!!!

Guess I know what my hubby is buying me for my upcoming birthday!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

AND a $79 Kindle??


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> They are
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, I finally turned off the volume.

N


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Pre orders start today ships Nov 21st.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow, now a $79 one with buttons.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

$149 for Kindle Touch 3G

and a $79 Kindle without touch-screen. Nice price!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The $79 Kindles (No touch) start shipping today.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

$79 is amazing.  

N


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a summary of what's been announced so far:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a LOT of price points . . . . .this could be a Kindle Kristmas. . . . .


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

So I'm confused (I can't stream the conference.)  How many products are there?  Are all Kindles touch-screen?  Or the $79 ones are like K3s with buttons?  And what's Xray!!!  Come on!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The $79 Kindles (No touch) start shipping today.


still no change on Amazon's home page though. . . .


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

I was worried there would be a marginally exciting announcement that would immediately get overshadowed by the iphone 5 or other Apple stuff, but this is really amazing! 

(Mind already racing with what I'm going to get and when)


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

On the $79 kindle... how could anyone take notes >_< I guess notes don't matter anymore?


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Any word yet on battery life on the touch screen versions? The iPad sucks it down, just like the phones.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I was worried there would be a marginally exciting announcement that would immediately get overshadowed by the iphone 5 or other Apple stuff, but this is really amazing!
> 
> (Mind already racing with what I'm going to get and when)


I'm overwhelmed and we haven't even gotten to the tablet yet!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DYB said:


> So I'm confused (I can't stream the conference.) How many products are there? Are all Kindles touch-screen? Or the $79 ones are like K3s with buttons? And what's Xray!!! Come on!


XRay is like a keyword search.



> This is deeper than simple word lookups, showing up facts about what's happening in the book, not just definitions.


So far 3 products, 2 touch screen, one not touch screen...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gertie's Christmas List.

Grandson - Kindle Fire
Mother - Cheapie Kindle
Me - nothing. I'm still happy with my K1


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gertie's Christmas List.
> 
> Grandson - Kindle Fire
> Mother - Cheapie Kindle
> Me - nothing. I'm still happy with my K1


I'm with you, Gertie. Perfectly happy with my K2, but the Cheapie sounds good for the kids to fight over!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Wondering about the screen size on the Kindles but I guess we are all waiting on news about the tablet now.

N


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DYB said:


> So I'm confused (I can't stream the conference.) How many products are there? Are all Kindles touch-screen? Or the $79 ones are like K3s with buttons? And what's Xray!!! Come on!


Try this site:

http://live.gizmodo.com/amazon/

There is no live stream, just live blogs.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

B&N taking a dive right now on the stock market....

$99 Touch...oh my...and the $79 non-Touch - genius.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/kindle



Varin said:


> On the $79 kindle... how could anyone take notes >_< I guess notes don't matter anymore?


Lots of people don't take notes. . . .but you could with the touch version I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

ginaf20697 said:


> I'm overwhelmed and we haven't even gotten to the tablet yet!


lol Keep Breathing! Here it comes.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Wondering about the screen size on the Kindles but I guess we are all waiting on news about the tablet now.
> 
> N


Yeah, I was wondering about the sizer of the Kindle screens. I guess we should assume they must be bigger since they've gotten rid of the keyboard.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Varin said:


> On the $79 kindle... how could anyone take notes >_< I guess notes don't matter anymore?


That would be for folks like me who don't take notes. Not everyone does. Although personally I'd still want a keyboard, whether it's physical or touchscreen, for searches, etc.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I think they are 6-inch screens on the Kindle touch - same size as the Kindle 3.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

It's very surprising that Amazon has not updated their site yet to include the new products in real time.  I'm sure there'd be a lot of people (not just us) racing there to see the products as the announcements are made.  And they're finding the old Kindles only.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Whispersync your TV shows and movies....

Start a movie on your Kindle Fire, switch to TV, keep watching

Cool.

(announcers on CNBC are still


Spoiler



idiots


)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I think they are 6-inch screens on the Kindle touch - same size as the Kindle 3.


So then the device must be significantly smaller. The keyboard occupied a lot of real estate on the Kindle. If the screen size is the same - the size of the Kindle has shrunk. I must say, I would have preferred a bigger screen since the Kindle already wasn't very big.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Still not available yet on Amazon!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

How does the Fire sync with the TV? That could be wonderful!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Meemo said:


> That would be for folks like me who don't take notes. Not everyone does. Although personally I'd still want a keyboard, whether it's physical or touchscreen, for searches, etc.


Yeah, but on the non-touch model, there's no touch screen, so that means no searching with a virtual keyboard, and if there's not physical keyboard that means no searching or anything, period.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

DYB said:


> So then the device must be significantly smaller. The keyboard occupied a lot of real estate on the Kindle. If the screen size is the same - the size of the Kindle has shrunk.


If it's smaller and lighter it'll definitely have a place in my bag for reading on the go, K3 will be stay-at-home.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Varin said:


> On the $79 kindle... how could anyone take notes >_< I guess notes don't matter anymore?


Not everyone takes notes, but most people occasionally search for a term in their book or library, and just about everyone who shops on the kindle needs to type a title or author to search for. Sure, the touch version will have a pop-up keyboard, but I'm just not understanding how this will work on the non-touch. How can you even name new collections, or even register the dang thing (got to type in your email and password). A pop-up keyboard which you navigate with the 5-way is my only guess, and that sounds terrible for anything other than once-then-done registering.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

The no touch screen model has buttons but no keyboard? How do make collections?


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Pretty exciting news overall. I know people who were waiting for prices to drop to $99, so the $79 device should get a _lot_ of attention. Which, in turn, I hope leads to lots more ebook sales...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Come on Amazon, update your site!  I can't work until I've preordered these things!!!!  Argh!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> How does the Fire sync with the TV? That could be wonderful!


With the Amazon Cloud... I can stream stuff from Amazon to my TV via the Roku.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am guessing that the $79 Kindle uses an on-screen keyboard and the 5-way controller, for notes and searching etc.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> The no touch screen model has buttons but no keyboard? How do make collections?


My guess is that the screen will have the keyboard, but you'll have to navigate it with the scroller and then select each letter. Very time consuming and annoying. That's how my DVR box searches for shows, for example. At least this is what I'm guessing.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

derek alvah said:


> The no touch screen model has buttons but no keyboard? How do make collections?


I fear you do it the way I name things on my DVD recorder, or GPS - a keyboard pops up and you use the 5-way to move to and select one letter at a time.

And I guess _*the word games won't work*_.... I wonder how many people will pounce on the cheapest new kindle and then realize there are some issues with no keyboard.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I wonder how much the kindle 3 will be... 79 is hard to beat


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Nothing yet on Amazon page. Can not find news on TV.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This Silk Browser on the Kindle Fire looks very intriguing...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It does look very cool!

Betsy


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Harvey, I want to preorder this now


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The woman on CNBC seems kinda unfriendly.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

The only thing that bothers me with the Kindle Touch is that it doesn't have page forward/backward buttons. If I understand correctly, you have to tap on the left side of the screen (anywhere, top or middle or bottom) for page back, and on the right side of the screen to move forward. I hold my K mostly with the left hand - so goodbye one handed reading to move forward in my book??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there's a directional pad on the non touch device. . . .with a keyboard pop up that would enable a simple search


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

$79 has be planning on two for the other two kids. Straight reading devices!

I will be awaiting a summary, I can't stream it right now!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Want a touch screen, but not sure I want to give up my buttons completely. $79.00 might be the way to go. Any upgrades over the K3?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

199!!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I wonder what they'll do with the K3 inventory.  Drop the price below $79?  If so, I'll buy a bunch for Kindles for Troops.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's official. Nice!!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Regarding the Fire...so far, the only details they've reported on CNBC are that it has a 7" IPS screen, dual core processor, modified Google Android, all content backed up to Cloud automatically, and it weighs 14.6 ounces.

Have they announced whether the Fire come with free 3G or not


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It would explain why I have seen a large increase in the number of folks buying $99 refurb K3. I would be shocked if too many more K3s are sold.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Neo said:


> The only thing that bothers me with the Kindle Touch is that it doesn't have page forward/backward buttons. If I understand correctly, you have to tap on the left side of the screen (anywhere, top or middle or bottom) for page back, and on the right side of the screen to move forward. I hold my K mostly with the left hand - so goodbye one handed reading to move forward in my book??


I know what you mean, Neo. That would be kind of unfortunate. I bet even if there isn't a way to do it right away, that would be an easy software update for them to implement--some way to switch it to the other side.

With e-readers, pages can turn from left to right and still take you forward in the book!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ships November 15, pre-order today!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

DYB said:


> I wonder what they'll do with the K3 inventory. Drop the price below $79? If so, I'll buy a bunch for Kindles for Troops.


Good idea!


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

If I buy 2 tablets and purchase the amazon prime. Will i be able to watch the movies on both tablets?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ships November 15, pre-order today!


They still haven't updated Amazon! Ugh!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Ships November 15, pre-order today!


Get the website updated!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

What is the book capacity on the Kindle Touch?  Still 3,500 or what?


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

What does everyone think about the web browser on the kindle fire. Will I be able to browse the internet like you can on the ipad


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Now it's a race to see who get's their orders in earliest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seriously!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Not particularly happy with no keyboard. Can't play solitaire  Guess I'll be sticking with my K2.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> Now it's a race to see who get's their orders in earliest.


I have to start working. I haven't done a thing all morning. It's all Amazon's fault. If they'd just update their site, I'd preorder and start being a productive member of society.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm ready to order a Touch!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Specs were lacking in the announcement. . . not surprising really. . . .looking forward to more details on the web page. . .


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Silk browsing looks like a game changer!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep checking KindleBoards--Harvey will have links to the products as soon as they become available!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051VVOB2?tag=kbpst-20

Not sure if anyone has posted this or not, too much going on at once. Kindle Fire link.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice of them to recommend pre-order but not update so we can ... pre-order.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I want to know the overall size and the battery life of the wifi Kindle.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

just pre-0rdered mine: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051VVOB2/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the live thread, Harvey! I'm razzed over the Fire


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Tough choice, but if the touch doesn't have page turn buttons I'll probably go with the $79.00 model with buttons. Depends on if there are any upgrades over my K3.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

ginaf20697 said:


> Not particularly happy with no keyboard. Can't play solitaire  Guess I'll be sticking with my K2.


Same here. If the K3's go down in price I will probably buy one to keep as a backup. I use my keyboard all the time and I'm not the biggest fan of touch screens.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow -- I predict Christmas presents!  Maybe early!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Just ordered a Fire!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051VVOB2?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> Not sure if anyone has posted this or not, too much going on at once. Kindle Fire link.


Thanks for the link THC. I just pre-ordered it


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

The K3 is now called "Kindle Keyboard" on Amazon's page. I wonder if they will keep selling them, at least for a while, for people who want a keyboard. When K3 came out, K2 was no longer for sale, and they called it (on accessory pages, etc.) "2nd generation".


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The Fire is up for preorder at links listed above.  It's weird, but the there is still no link to it from the Amazon page.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Considering the ipad starts at $499, this is going to be nothing short of revolutionary. Apple will have to find a way to drop their prices if they want to compete. 

Advantage Amazon.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Just placed my order on the Kindle Fire!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

OK, pre-ordered, now to see more detail..


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Ordered mine without even reading all the specs, not something I ever do!

Bonnie


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

All new products show as 'US only' for me, can anyone confirm that?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, it's up it's up!  I pre-ordered a Fire for a test-drive and a Touch.  Whew.  Now I have to get back to work.  Nobody say anything interesting while I'm away!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I just pre-ordered the FIRE for DH for Christmas.  As soon as the TOUCH is available he'll be pre-ordering one for me and for DS.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Pre-ordered a Fire. Now I'm looking forward to the reviews to see if I keep it or cancel. It looks pretty good, though.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

kindle touch link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005890G8Y/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Considering the ipad starts at $499, this is going to be nothing short of revolutionary. Apple will have to find a way to drop their prices if they want to compete.
> 
> Advantage Amazon.


ipad screen is 9.7" the fire is just 7" Guess its better to watch movies on the Fire than on an iphone...

I can see why it is so popular with the price under $200, but I'm not sure I understand why a Fire and not a netbook


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Woohoo!!  Just pre-ordered a Kindle that I had no intention of buying before I saw it.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Just ordered a Fire and a Touch (with ads).


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone notice that over to the side when looking to order the Touch there is an option to buy a Power adapter for 9.99?  Does this one not come with a power adapter?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just watched the video on the Fire...everything is stored in the cloud.  So, if you are somewhere that doesn't have wifi, you can't even read a book? Am I understanding that correctly?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

For those worried about not having page turn buttons, here's some more info about the touch screen



> Amazon invented a new type of touch experience that eliminates the fatigue caused by continuously swiping to turn the page, and that allows readers to hold Kindle with either hand while still turning pages comfortably. With EasyReach, Kindle Touch users can effortlessly page forward in a book or a periodical while holding the device with either hand. Tapping on most of the screen area will page forward, the most common action done when reading; tapping in a narrow area near the left edge of the device turns to the previous page; and tapping on the top part of the screen brings up the toolbars for further options. This is another way that Kindle helps readers get lost in the author's world.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Main Amazon page just updated with letter from Bezos and all new models!


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

BK said:


> Ordered mine without even reading all the specs, not something I ever do!


Same for me! Wow, I trust Amazon *that* much


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Got my preorder in... with over night shipping.  Two 3g units.  One for me and one for Mom.  I guess she isn't getting hers for her birthday.  Oh well, I know she'll be happy!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> For those worried about not having page turn buttons, here's some more info about the touch screen


Thank you Luv, that definitely helps !!!! Now, WiFi or 3G?? My K3 has 3G, just because I felt more comfortable having it coming from the K2. I never bothered even turning the WiFi on, lol. But realistically, every time I travel, I actually pre-download enough books (and some to spare!) for the whole trip... And I have WiFi at home... Hmmm....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And a quick peek shows that they have the lighted covers for the touch... And they have PURPLE!!!



kimbertay said:


> Anyone notice that over to the side when looking to order the Touch there is an option to buy a Power adapter for 9.99? Does this one not come with a power adapter?


They always do.. I think it's just in case you want a spare.


----------



## KathyY (Dec 31, 2009)

Ordered my touch with ads and Wi-Fi. I figure that since I never use the 3G on my current one that I don't need that. If it uses the same power adapter then I am OK since I already have 2 of them. I did look at the lighted cover since I have the one for my current Kindle but think that I will wait on that.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I just placed two orders.  One for wifi with special offers and one 3g with special offers.  Both are expected to arrive between Nov 30 and Dec 5.  Could decide which one I wanted, so decided to preorder both and figure it out in the next few days.  So excited!!!!!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> And a quick peek shows that they have the lighted covers for the touch... And they have PURPLE!!!
> 
> They always do.. I think it's just in case you want a spare.


Not this time, check the specs, it says "U.S. power adapter sold separately."


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

crisandria said:


> Not this time, check the specs, it says "U.S. power adapter sold separately."


I'm hoping to just use my plug adapter from my K2. If not, many of the accessories (including my current blackberry) in my home use the same USB plug.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the page with the links:


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

someone asked if you cant read on the fire without the wi-fi since it's reliant on the cloud storage - the answer is no. there is onboard 8 gigs worth of space. from the description, i am thinking that they have slotted half for apps and the other half for a mixture or something along those lines. not too happy if they did block it out like that.

I am very disappointed though. Reports said that the kindles are available internationally (except for Fire- that's not explicitly mentioned and understandably, it might be US only). However, both touches are listed as US only


----------



## SheilaLouise (Apr 3, 2011)

Edited to delete comments and question. (I was confusing Whispersync with Whispernet so what I said made no sense.)


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Preordered Fire & $79 model (for a gift). Now I need to read up and decide if these are actually what I want. 

**EDIT** Just looked at my bank account...need to wait. Ugh.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

> Amazon invented a new type of touch experience that eliminates the fatigue caused by continuously swiping to turn the page, and that allows readers to hold Kindle with either hand while still turning pages comfortably. With EasyReach, Kindle Touch users can effortlessly page forward in a book or a periodical while holding the device with either hand. Tapping on most of the screen area will page forward, the most common action done when reading; tapping in a narrow area near the left edge of the device turns to the previous page; and tapping on the top part of the screen brings up the toolbars for further options. This is another way that Kindle helps readers get lost in the author's world.


I don't know - I have really small hands and I'm not convinced it will be so easy for me to reach across BOTH the physical margin of the device AND the "narrow area" on the left of the screen which pages back. I might still give it a chance - with Amazon's 30 day return policy, I can always return it if I don't like it.

I haven't read the whole topic - is there any word yet on whether the new Kindle Touch will also have a cover with built in light? This is also crucial for me - I don't want to give up the convenience of my built in light.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

cc1013 said:


> I'm hoping to just use my plug adapter from my K2. If not, many of the accessories (including my current blackberry) in my home use the same USB plug.


The power adapter on the website looks the same as the ones that came with all the Kindles I have purchased.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> And a quick peek shows that they have the lighted covers for the touch... And they have PURPLE!!!


Has anyone been able to order a lighted cover in a color other than black? I can't seem to find where you can purchase the colored covers.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I just want to know if they will keep making the K3 so I can hurry and get one before they run out.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

From what I can see the only new model available to non-US residents will be the 79-dollar one, priced at $109.

Can't say I'm happy about it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

history_lover said:


> I haven't read the whole topic - is there any word yet on whether the new Kindle Touch will also have a cover with built in light? This is also crucial for me - I don't want to give up the convenience of my built in light.


There is an additional cover with a light when you order the Kindle. It appears to be only black at this point.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

ginaf20697 said:


> I just want to know if they will keep making the K3 so I can hurry and get one before they run out.


I have the feeling there will be a few available for sale on here even if they stop making them. 

I just preordered the Fire without knowing that much about the specs either. I never do that!


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Probably way too early - but has there been any mention about a 10 inch version of the Fire yet?   The 7" is just too small for me and watching movies~


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> For those worried about not having page turn buttons, here's some more info about the touch screen


That's interesting (saying that tapping most of the screen moves forward). That's different than an image on the edgadget blog indicated. It had the screen in thirds and the center third brought up the menu.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

A good day for Amazon here at our house. Ordered today for Christmas...one Fire for DH, one Touch $99.00 for DS; and one Touch 3G for me! Now I have to watch for the new Oberon Design Covers for the Touch and Fire!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My order is in! (Kindle Fire for now. Might order the other Kindles shortly as well.)


----------



## KathyY (Dec 31, 2009)

cc1013 said:


> Has anyone been able to order a lighted cover in a color other than black? I can't seem to find where you can purchase the colored covers.


When you scroll down to the bottom of the screen where the touch is you will find the cover in black, purple and brown.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Interesting note on the 'International Kindle' page: _You can set your default language on Kindle to English (US and UK), German, French, Spanish, Italian, or Brazilian Portuguese_.

Hmm, with that and the agreement signed for e-book distribution with a big Italian publisher this summer I guess a few more Kindle shops are about to open.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Ordered a $79.00 model(should be here tomorrow) to tide me over until the special offers, wi-fi touch model I also ordered comes in. It'll give me a chance to see if I like the new body style/size etc...

Decided since I never use 3G anymore since I got my wireless router, would go wi-fi only this time. Correct me if I'm wrong, but with the 3G touch model, You only get 3G right? No wi-fi? just wondering.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> That's interesting (saying that tapping most of the screen moves forward). That's different than an image on the edgadget blog indicated. It had the screen in thirds and the center third brought up the menu.


There is also a screen configuration called Easy Reach (from thisismynext.com)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For your shopping pleasure, Harvey has links to all the devices in the top menu (grey and white area)



Betsy


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

Flechette said:


> Probably way too early - but has there been any mention about a 10 inch version of the Fire yet? The 7" is just too small for me and watching movies~


rumours have stated (from people who had a preview of the kindle fire prior to launch) that the 10" will be release first quarter next year. i have my doubts, but maybe so...


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

*For International Readers:*

According to the product pages on Amazon, the Kindle Fire and both Kindle Touch models will only ship to the US (for now at least).

However, international readers can order the new $79 Kindle. In the EU at least, they won't be adding any customs charges, just shipping and VAT.

Cool.

*EDIT*: The basic Kindle model is £89 in the UK, 99 Euro in Germany, and $109 outside the US (incl. free shipping, but not including local sales taxes/VAT, which, by my estimation, in the EU at least, will bring the total up to around $125)

*EDIT 2: *Hmmm, maybe it will be a little more expensive for internationals. Adding it to my cart shows a price of 120 EUR ($165) total and has added all sorts of customs charges which Amazon said wouldn't apply. Maybe it's a bug. I hope so, that's double the US price.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Can someone break it down on what is what with these new devices. Just the bullet points please.


----------



## Dianne (Oct 22, 2009)

Seleya said:


> From what I can see the only new model available to non-US residents will be the 79-dollar one, priced at $109.
> 
> Can't say I'm happy about it.


I was hoping to order one of the Kindle Touch's and found the same as you. Hopefully it won't be long before the Touch's and the Fire will be offered to everyone.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

ginaf20697 said:


> I just want to know if they will keep making the K3 so I can hurry and get one before they run out.


The K3 is listed on the Kindle page as "w/keyboard".


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

There are already 4 customer reviews for the $79 Kindle.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

Seleya said:


> From what I can see the only new model available to non-US residents will be the 79-dollar one, priced at $109.
> 
> Can't say I'm happy about it.


I agree with you.

I wondered what all the fuss was about here on KindleBoards when all the Amazon UK website showed was a Kindle that's half the capacity, half the battery life, won't do audiobooks (I guess that also means no readaloud and no MP3), and with keyboard lopped off for a few quid cheaper than the K3.

Couldn't have been more disappointed if they hadn't announced new Kindles at all.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kimbertay said:


> Anyone notice that over to the side when looking to order the Touch there is an option to buy a Power adapter for 9.99? Does this one not come with a power adapter?


I did notice that and under "in the box" for the Touch it says 'USB cord included', but not 'power adapter included' as the Fire does. So, I'm wondering if you have to buy the actual adapter extra.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> My order is in! (Kindle Fire for now. Might order the other Kindles shortly as well.)


I just pre-ordered the Kindle Fire too...

L


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

The new kindle covers do not use hinges or straps. The description state they are form fitted. Simply place the kindle in the cover and press it into place. The brown one looks nice. Won't ship until Oct. 31st.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

tlrowley said:


> There is also a screen configuration called Easy Reach (from thisismynext.com)


Well that's interesting. I like that they seem to be allowing more customer customization than in the past. I still would have liked BOTH touch and physical buttons, though, like the nook.

And YES - you have to buy the power plug separately if you don't want to charge from your computer. In a way, Amazon is being cheap... but in another way, it's environmentally friendly to not include something if not everyone wants one (they might use the AC plug from their old kindle, or from an iPod, or might use their Blackberry charger).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Reading the specks pages on Amazon . . . if you go to each device page and scroll down there's a nice comparison chart.

For the new Kindles, there's now something that says "Kindle makes it easy to take your personal documents with you,. . . . .. .*Your personal documents will be stored in your Kindle library on Amazon and redy to download conveniently anywhere at any time.* I think that's new. . .but makes sense with the cloud storage.

This wordage is not on the pages for the current Kindle (K3).


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

How would one search a book or the Kindle store on the Touch without a keyboard?  I wonder if it has an on-screen touch keyboard.  Can't find anything about that.

Edit:  Sorry.  Found it.  It does have an on-screen keyboard!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Amazon updated their site! i was right thinking that Amazon was going to announce the tablet & kindles all at once. LOL! You can buy now, folks! Yippeee!

Kindle $79
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051QVESA/?tag=kbpst-20

Kindle Touch $99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005890G8Y/?tag=kbpst-20

Kindle Touch 3G $149
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005890G8O/?tag=kbpst-20

Kindle Fire $199
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051VVOB2/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

DD said:


> How would one search a book or the Kindle store on the Touch without a keyboard? I wonder if it has an on-screen touch keyboard. Can't find anything about that.


Scroll down the page of the touch model. It shows the on-screen keyboard that pops up.

The non-touch model has a button that brings up an alphabet grid, then you use the 5 way controler to spell out /name whatever you want.

There are pictures of both on their respective pages.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

history_lover said:


> I don't know - I have really small hands and I'm not convinced it will be so easy for me to reach across BOTH the physical margin of the device AND the "narrow area" on the left of the screen which pages back. I might still give it a chance - with Amazon's 30 day return policy, I can always return it if I don't like it.
> 
> I haven't read the whole topic - is there any word yet on whether the new Kindle Touch will also have a cover with built in light? This is also crucial for me - I don't want to give up the convenience of my built in light.


Yes there's a lighted cover.. It's designed a bit differently than the current one..

I have very small hands as well, so I'm interested to see how the touch screen works.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

DD said:


> How would one search a book or the Kindle store on the Touch without a keyboard? I wonder if it has an on-screen touch keyboard. Can't find anything about that.


The user manuals are available on the product pages now. For the Touch, a keyboard pops up that you then touch to type (like an iPad). For the non-touch... oh my. There is a button that brings up a keyboard on the screen, but since it isn't touch, you have to use the 5-way controller to move to and select each letter - kind of like how we select symbols on the K3. That would drive me bonkers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD if you follow the links above all the details on each device are there. . .the touch does have an on screen keyboard -- there are pictures.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed that the Touch is not showing a web browser in its experimental section?

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## SheilaLouise (Apr 3, 2011)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Can someone break it down on what is what with these new devices. Just the bullet points please.


There is a comparison chart on the Kindle Fire product page, a little bit past half-way down the page.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't think that they are going to get rid of the Kindle 3 anytime soon.  IMO, it seems to fit in with the current models just fine.  The Kindle Touch basic $79, Kindle Keyboard/Touch $99, Kindle Keyboard 3G $139, the Kindle Touch 3G for $149 and the Kindle Fire $199.

I am furious with myself because I couldn't help ordering a Kindle Touch.  Do I need one? No. I'm hoping that I can bring myself to cancel the order before it ships.

But, like I tweeted, I can get a Touch and a Fire for less than an iPad so........


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> Ordered a $79.00 model(should be here tomorrow) to tide me over until the special offers, wi-fi touch model I also ordered comes in. It'll give me a chance to see if I like the new body style/size etc...
> 
> Decided since I never use 3G anymore since I got my wireless router, would go wi-fi only this time. Correct me if I'm wrong, but with the 3G touch model, You only get 3G right? No wi-fi? just wondering.


I can't imagine the 3G would be only 3G and no WiFi... If that was the case, there would be no downloading library and audible books directly to your Kindle..

(just checked, yes it is both)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the Touch is not showing a web browser in its experimental section?
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


It does in the comparison section.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> Scroll down the page of the touch model. It shows the on-screen keyboard that pops up.
> 
> The non-touch model has a button that brings up an alphabet grid, then you use the 5 way controler to spell out /name whatever you want.
> 
> There are pictures of both on their respective pages.


Thanks, derek! Just found that and came back to edit my post and saw your reply. Well, that erases my only reservation!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I noticed in this video http://thisismynext.com/2011/09/28/amazon-kindle-touch-hands-on/

that the page turns seem to be like on the new nook touch - they don't always flash black. But some nook touch owners felt that the pages got blurrier until after the 5th page turn or so, it did flash black.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> DD if you follow the links above all the details on each device are there. . .the touch does have an on screen keyboard -- there are pictures.


Thanks, Ann. Right after I posted, I saw that. I'll update my post.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> Decided since I never use 3G anymore since I got my wireless router, would go wi-fi only this time. *Correct me if I'm wrong, but with the 3G touch model, You only get 3G right? No wi-fi? just wondering*.


No you get wifi too. From Amazon:

*Kindle Touch 3G
Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" E Ink Display, 3G Works Globally *


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Did anyone read Jeff Bezos' letter to the public announcing the new Kindles?  He sure is drawing a contrast between Amazon and Apple with the comments on lower prices for premium products.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I feel bad for our non-US based friends here!  Do you have any family/friends in the US who could order one of these for you??


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

This could be a real security problem for client documents.

Elaine
Norman, OK



Ann in Arlington said:


> Reading the specks pages on Amazon . . . if you go to each device page and scroll down there's a nice comparison chart.
> 
> For the new Kindles, there's now something that says "Kindle makes it easy to take your personal documents with you,. . . . .. .*Your personal documents will be stored in your Kindle library on Amazon and redy to download conveniently anywhere at any time.* I think that's new. . .but makes sense with the cloud storage.
> 
> This wordage is not on the pages for the current Kindle (K3).


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

The prices are right. I think most people will be happy with them.

Personally I wish the touch was 7" and the tablet was 9-10".  Tempting though.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

DYB said:


> There is an additional cover with a light when you order the Kindle. It appears to be only black at this point.


Well, I've just noticed the Kindle Touch isn't even available from the UK store so it looks like I won't be upgrading after all anyway! WTH!


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Lambert said:


> The prices are right. I think most people will be happy with them.
> 
> Personally I wish the touch was 7" and the tablet was 9-10". Tempting though.


I agree with that. I've got to decide if a 7" tablet is something I really want. I'm glad the Fire's not shipping today.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Flechette said:


> Probably way too early - but has there been any mention about a 10 inch version of the Fire yet? The 7" is just too small for me and watching movies~


Hadn't thought of that, but I agree that it's too small for my taste, and your point is enough to talk me out of pre-ordering... for now... it's so pretty.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

krm0789 said:


> Hadn't thought of that, but I agree that it's too small for my taste, and your point is enough to talk me out of pre-ordering... for now... it's so pretty.


Some people with iPads have actually complained that it's too big and heavy. I think it's smart for Amazon to initially offer something different from the iPad. They couldn't compete with a copy of the iPad right out of the gate. A smaller, more portable device is the right first step.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

DYB said:


> I feel bad for our non-US based friends here! Do you have any family/friends in the US who could order one of these for you??


I could get my parents to get it for me since they are in the US (or get it while I'm there over Christmas). But it really bugs me that Amazon are once again neglecting international customers. The UK has their own Kindle store now and everything - why would they not release the Kindle Touch here? I could maybe understand not releasing the Kindle Fire because I don't think the UK store has an Android app store like the US one does. But why not the Kindle Touch?!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

history_lover said:


> I could get my parents to get it for me since they are in the US (or get it while I'm there over Christmas). But it really bugs me that Amazon are once again neglecting international customers. The UK has their own Kindle store now and everything - why would they not release the Kindle Touch here? I could maybe understand not releasing the Kindle Fire because I don't think the UK store has an Android app store like the US one does. But why not the Kindle Touch?!


I wonder if they're showing a preference for the US consumer in terms of supply. Maybe they're not sure they have enough to fill all the orders around the world, so they're going to make sure they have enough before they start rolling it out internationally.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Aha, I found the comparison chart on Amazon's page mentioned earlier, and it confirmed that I won't be getting any of these new devices. Still holding out for E Ink with Android and full browser experience. The first company that delivers this will get my money. Until then I will stick with my old Kindle and a Laptop.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Apparently the USB adapter comes with it but not the power adapter. You have to purchase that separately. Hopefully the K3's adapter will fit the Touch USB cord. The website specs say:

Fully charges in approximately 4 hours via the included USB 2.0 cable connected to a computer. U.S. power adapter sold separately.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> This could be a real security problem for client documents.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


I think most people will find it a huge convenience. But, as always, documents that need to be kept secure need to be kept secure. No doubt companies have security policies in place -- we're not allowed to take client documents outside the office -- so putting them on any transportable device would be a no-no whether they ended up in a cloud or not! 

Still, it might only get stored if sent wirelessly, so transferring via USB won't put them in the cloud if that IS a concern.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jesslyn said:


> Did anyone read Jeff Bezos' letter to the public announcing the new Kindles? He sure is drawing a contrast between Amazon and Apple with the comments on lower prices for premium products.


I caught that, too - - it was definitely an elbow at Apple for its pricing. "There are two types of companies: those that work hard to charge customers more, and those that work hard to charge customers less. Both approaches can work. We are firmly in the second camp."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tatiana said:


> Apparently the USB adapter comes with it but not the power adapter. You have to purchase that separately. Hopefully the K3's adapter will fit the Touch USB cord. The website specs say:
> 
> Fully charges in approximately 4 hours via the included USB 2.0 cable connected to a computer. U.S. power adapter sold separately.


I think that's true of the eInk devices, but the Fire comes with a US power adapter. Must go look around the tech sites and see if there are any further pictures. . . .


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Tatiana said:


> Apparently the USB adapter comes with it but not the power adapter. You have to purchase that separately. Hopefully the K3's adapter will fit the Touch USB cord. The website specs say:
> 
> Fully charges in approximately 4 hours via the included USB 2.0 cable connected to a computer. U.S. power adapter sold separately.


Thanks for this, Tatiana. Not too big a deal for me. I have several of the power adapters from previous models. That's assuming they fit the new Touch. I have a feeling they will.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like Amazon abandoned the graphite color on the new models.  Interesting.  I wonder if they just had too many problems with the graphite plastic.  I really like the dark color around my screen with the graphite K3.  Oh, well, looks like DecalGirl will be getting my business again.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

If we order from the links at the top of Kindleboards does Kindleboards get a commission?

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

well I've decided I'm crazy.  I really don't need another Kindle, but went and pre-ordered the Kindle touch 3g along with a lighted cover.  Will have to find my current Kindle 3 a new home.

crisandria


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Did anyone consider that Amazon is now selling 12 different eink models now? 

Kindle, Kindle Touch, Kindle Touch 3G, Kindle Keyboard, Kindle Keyboard 3G - all with or w/o special offers, plus the White Kindle Keyboard 3G with or w/o special offers. 

That's a lot of stock to manage. And yet, I can still imagine more options - touch + keyboard. touch + physical page turn buttons. But I'm glad they are offering options - compare 12 to nook's 1 single model (not including color - I'm only talking about eink).


----------



## SheilaLouise (Apr 3, 2011)

DD said:


> Looks like Amazon abandoned the graphite color on the new models. Interesting. I wonder if they just had too many problems with the graphite plastic. I really like the dark color around my screen with the graphite K3. Oh, well, looks like DecalGirl will be getting my business again.


Look at all of the photos on the product pages. The color appears to be a medium to medium-dark grey. It seems considerably lighter in outdoor photos, almost as if the color is silvery. In any event, while it is lighter than Graphite it is definitely not white.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I like that on the pictures of the new Kindles they have images of book covers.  But how many books come without covers and unlike in iTunes you can't add covers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DYB said:


> I like that on the pictures of the new Kindles they have images of book covers. But how many books come without covers and unlike in iTunes you can't add covers.


Actually, you can with Calibre. I think of Calibre as iTunes for ebooks.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

There are now SO many Kindle choices that I thought this list may be helpful to some. Here are links to _all_ the Kindle models:

*NO KEYBOARD BUTTONS:*

$79 - NEW Kindle with page buttons + 5-way (no touchscreen) wi-fi only with special offers (ads) - 6" e-ink display
$109 - NEW Kindle with page buttons + 5-way (no touchscreen) wi-fi only with no ads  - 6" e-ink display

$99 - Kindle Touch wi-fi only with special offers (ads) - 6" e-ink display
$139 - Kindle Touch wi-fi only with no ads - 6" display/e-ink

$149 - Kindle Touch free 3G+wi-fi with special offers (ads) - 6" e-ink display
$189 - Kindle Touch free 3G+wi-fi with no ads - 6" e-ink display

$199 - Kindle Fire - wi-fi only - full color 7" multi-touch display

*KINDLE WITH KEYBOARD:*

$99 - K3 Kindle Keyboard wi-fi only with special offers (ads) - 6" e-ink display
$139 - K3 Kindle Keyboard wi-fi only with no ads - 6" e-ink display

$139 - K3 Kindle Keyboard free 3G+wi-fi with special offers (ads) - 6" e-ink display
$189 - K3 Kindle Keyboard free 3G+wi-fi with no ads - 6" e-ink display

$379 - Kindle DX free 3G only - 9.7" e-ink display


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

cc1013 said:


> Has anyone been able to order a lighted cover in a color other than black? I can't seem to find where you can purchase the colored covers.


I ordered the purple.


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Any idea the sort of connectivity that the usb will provide?  Can we load our own photos and videos?  Got lots of those to show Grandma, it would be nice to load them onto this device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> If we order from the links at the top of Kindleboards does Kindleboards get a commission?
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


Yes!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pawnslinger said:


> Any idea the sort of connectivity that the usb will provide? Can we load our own photos and videos? Got lots of those to show Grandma, it would be nice to load them onto this device.


The technical details (available on the Kindle Fire page at Amazon) indicate there's a USB2.0 port with micro-B connector. . . that implies that you can side load stuff. You may also be able to send it wirelessly, in which case it might also be held on Amazon's cloud -- but you only get a limited amount of cloud storage for non-Amazon stuff. . . . .


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

ElaineOK said:


> If we order from the links at the top of Kindleboards does Kindleboards get a commission


I just want to point out that all the purchase links I included in my post above are KindleBoards affiliate links, so KB will get a commission on sales if you click from there too. Support KindleBoards!


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The technical details (available on the Kindle Fire page at Amazon) indicate there's a USB2.0 port with micro-B connector. . . that implies that you can side load stuff. You may also be able to send it wirelessly, in which case it might also be held on Amazon's cloud -- but you only get a limited amount of cloud storage for non-Amazon stuff. . . . .


Hmmmm... yes, I read that. But it leaves a lot that is implied. I don't much care about "cloud" stuff, perhaps that is important -- but not so much to me. But 8gb is a lot of room to store books (kindle)... so I was wondering if we could put our own personal photos and videos on it and playback when we visit (Grandma, or someone else)? Seems like a neat app for this "fire" device, but Amazon doesn't tout the idea at all (and they are pretty good at marketing, hard to believe they would overlook that aspect).


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I apologize if this has already been posted, but here are links to two new Amazon press releases:

Introducing the All-New Kindle Family: Four New Kindles, Four Amazing Price Points

Introducing "Amazon Silk": Amazon's Revolutionary Cloud-Accelerated Web Browser, Available Exclusively on Kindle Fire


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Thanks, DreamWeaver!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Evan Couzens said:


> $79 Kindle may be the tipping point for mass market adoption. That's cheaper than 6 trade paperbacks, or 3 hardcovers.


Exactly. I thought a $99 Kindle would be the tipping point.

My mouth is STILL hanging open at a $79 one. This will bring a huge number of people into the ebook marketplace. Christmas sales here we come!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

The Times as their article up, recapping the announcements and giving a glimpse into how this will shake up the technology world. A friend of mine who follows Apple closely doesn't think they will respond in any way, even though the Fire is less than half the price. I guess we'll see.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/29/technology/amazon-unveils-tablet-that-undercuts-ipads-price.html?hp


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There's no mind-blowing new info, but here are some non-Amazon photos of the Kindle and Kindle Touch:

http://www.bgr.com/nggallery/page-320/album-all/gallery-400/

And the Kindle Fire:

http://www.bgr.com/nggallery/page-320/album-all/gallery-399/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Non-Amazon photos are generally nice. . .sometimes you get a better idea of the size of a thing. . . .


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Actually, you can with Calibre. I think of Calibre as iTunes for ebooks.


Yes, but Calibre doesn't preserve the image outside of Calibre as far as I can tell. The image is there, but only in Calibre. Once you put it on the Kindle, it just uses whatever image was put there by the publisher.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

history_lover said:


> I could get my parents to get it for me since they are in the US (or get it while I'm there over Christmas). But it really bugs me that Amazon are once again neglecting international customers. The UK has their own Kindle store now and everything - why would they not release the Kindle Touch here? I could maybe understand not releasing the Kindle Fire because I don't think the UK store has an Android app store like the US one does. But why not the Kindle Touch?!


For what it's worth, occasionally US users get the short end of the stick. I'm a huge fan of Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, and my favorite way to get his stuff on Kindle is with this book, which I purchased within days of getting my original Kindle:



Unfortunately, I couldn't find it by searching when I wanted to refer a friend to it this morning. It ends up that it is no longer available to customers in the United States! Something to do with rights issues, I'm sure. Fortunately, I can still get to my copy in my archives, and I just downloaded it onto several devices to make absolutely sure I will always have a copy!

Not as big as missing out on new Kindles, but I thought it might be some comfort to know that it isn't all wine and roses over here!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> For what it's worth, occasionally US users get the short end of the stick. I'm a huge fan of Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, and my favorite way to get his stuff on Kindle is with this book, which I purchased within days of getting my original Kindle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are quite a few titles I've had to order from the UK store because the US store does not make available. Boo.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

DYB said:


> There are quite a few titles I've had to order from the UK store because the US store does not make available. Boo.


Yeah but that works the other way too - there's plenty of titles available in the US store but not the UK store. Plus, that's down to the publishers, I can't blame Amazon for that. I _can_ blame them for announcing a new mega-range of Kindles and making only one of them available to UK customers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DYB said:


> Yes, but Calibre doesn't preserve the image outside of Calibre as far as I can tell. The image is there, but only in Calibre. Once you put it on the Kindle, it just uses whatever image was put there by the publisher.


I thought that changed when you were able to edit Kindle metadata in Calibre. I know I can change the covers on mine, but maybe that's because I do "unspeakable" things to my ebooks before they get to Calibre.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Are there any videos for the announcement? I would like to see what happened and stuff


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a live blog on engadget. . . .has some pictures. . . . probably still available.

The various tech blogs will, as soon as they can, have up video and pictures they took during the event and afterward.

There's a video on Amazon about the Silk browser. . .

And you can see the new ad on You tube. . . features the same two perky folks but now SHE's bought a Kindle too!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

The wall charger from the K2 and the K3 will definitely fit the USB charging cord that comes with the new models! See the technical details on the wall charger product page:


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

It looks like the new covers don't have an elastic to keep them closed. I think that's a shame - I like the elastic, for security.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I thought that changed when you were able to edit Kindle metadata in Calibre. I know I can change the covers on mine, but maybe that's because I do "unspeakable" things to my ebooks before they get to Calibre.


  I don't know how to do the unspeakable. I don't think the covers stick with the metadata when brought into Kindle. I have imported covers for all of my books in Calibre, but my Kindle does not display them.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone know about TTS?  I use it all the time.  Am I going to have to stock up on Kindle Keyboards?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

KindleMom said:


> Does anyone know about TTS? I use it all the time. Am I going to have to stock up on Kindle Keyboards?


Good catch - looks like the cheapest (non-touch) kindle doesn't have a headphone jack or speakers, so no text-to-speech. The Touch models do have it though (the bulleted list near the top of the product page for Touch lists text to speech, and the specs list speaker and headphone jack).


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

krm0789 said:


> Hadn't thought of that, but I agree that it's too small for my taste, and your point is enough to talk me out of pre-ordering... for now... it's so pretty.


I've played with the Blackberry tablet and the Vizio tablet (I think Vizio is actually 8") just enough to know I won't be happy with it for movie media purposes, I'd be fine with it for magazines, but moving visual media not so much. From play testing I like the Asus transformer Tab best, but by the time you add in their keyboard component - I can easily get a laptop or netbook cheaper, or even just the wifi iPad ;-}

So I wait - tho I really want to play with Fire


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

DYB said:


> I don't know how to do the unspeakable. I don't think the covers stick with the metadata when brought into Kindle. I have imported covers for all of my books in Calibre, but my Kindle does not display them.


I think mine show just by using the metadata upload, but try to run a conversion in Calibre once you got the cover in, that should make it stick. Its just a mobi to mobi conversion in that case.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I think mine show just by using the metadata upload, but try to run a conversion in Calibre once you got the cover in, that should make it stick. Its just a mobi to mobi conversion in that case.


I didn't think Calibre could convert azw files?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Good catch - looks like the cheapest (non-touch) kindle doesn't have a headphone jack or speakers, so no text-to-speech. The Touch models do have it though (the bulleted list near the top of the product page for Touch lists text to speech, and the specs list speaker and headphone jack).


That's a pity, since I won't be keeping my entire ebook library on mine, I could actually conceive of listening to audiobooks or (more likely) MP3s on it. I'll get by, though!

Added after looking at the Amazon website....Yep, Kindle Touch highlights text to speech in several places, while there is no mention of it on the new basic Kindle. Too bad! I had noticed that the battery life on the new basic Kindle is less, but I hadn't noticed that it has less memory. Two gig will be plenty for ebooks, though!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

DYB said:


> I feel bad for our non-US based friends here! Do you have any family/friends in the US who could order one of these for you??


I am awake to so many new kindles all at once. Information overload. What to do! . I have a USA address so I can ship to there. I don't get access to the live streaming as in the Prime account though.

Hm, I really prefer 3G so I might wait to see if the Fire eventually has that. It will be expensive though and perhaps even a monthly charge if people are going to be streaming in the USA. The touch version looks rather nice.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> It looks like the new covers don't have an elastic to keep them closed. I think that's a shame - I like the elastic, for security.


I noticed that too, and I think it's because the kindle now fits down inside the case, so to speak, so it no longer needs the elastic for security really. I think they only use it now because one side of the kindle can flop around, but with the new cover that won't be the case.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm late to the party but I checked in the minute I got home.  I am so thrilled at the look of the new additions.  I'm really liking the Fire but I wonder about the readability.  Will it be any where near as good as the eink?  The color sounds so good because I have several e-mags that would be nice to have instant access to without printing them out.  Who am I kidding?  It isn't just the emags...LOL  I love gadgets...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DYB said:


> I didn't think Calibre could convert azw files?


One of the updates last year gave you the ability to edit the metadata. I know you can change the authors and titles and I *think* you can change the cover. But I'm not 100% sure (and I'm not home so I can't test it)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

my plot is to get someone i know to buy the KFire. So then I get to play with it and really consider buying it.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I saw that someone had ordered a purple cover for the Touch.  The only cover I could see was black?  Help please?  And I think the latest Calibre does everything we need it to do!  of course. 

Doh, just found them using KB link.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> One of the updates last year gave you the ability to edit the metadata. I know you can change the authors and titles and I *think* you can change the cover. But I'm not 100% sure (and I'm not home so I can't test it)


Correct - I can edit metadata and change authors and titles*, and covers. But those covers only seem to stay in Calibre. When imported into Kindle those files don't keep the covers. 

*Also, there is one book that just will not change metadata! Louise Penny's "Still Life" will not line up in the right order with the rest of the series. It keeps staying somewhere in the middle; changing dates doesn't do anything with it. So frustrating!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Pushka said:


> And I think the latest Calibre does everything we need it to do! of course.


I just tried converting an azw file in Calibre and it was a no-go. DRM!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a number of discussions about Calibre in TTT. . . maybe if you post the question there someone will be able to help.

On topic. . . . . I shared on FaceBook about the Fire and several folks have commented. . .one has already requested her hubby pre-order for a Christmas present.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are a number of discussions about Calibre in TTT. . . maybe if you post the question there someone will be able to help.


I just posted directions for editing the cover and metadata in this new thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,85925.0.html


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Are there any videos for the announcement? I would like to see what happened and stuff


There is a video of the entire thing on Youtube. I watched it this morning. (I feel like such a geek now.)

N


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Neekeebee said:


> There is a video of the entire thing on Youtube. I watched it this morning. (I feel like such a geek now.)
> 
> N


I watched it too. It was kind of weird. Bezos didn't seem very comfortable up there. He seemed like he was always trying to think of what to say next. I think I expected to be wow-ed. You know, lasers, smoke, loud thumping bass, that kind of thing.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

DYB said:


> I just tried converting an azw file in Calibre and it was a no-go. DRM!


Ways and means.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Ways and means.


I don't know what that means!


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I tried looking for the whole thing but can't find it can you post the link?



Neekeebee said:


> There is a video of the entire thing on Youtube. I watched it this morning. (I feel like such a geek now.)
> 
> N


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Link to Amazon's Kindle Fire announcement

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,85821.msg1353632.html


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I noticed that both my preorders -- the Touch and the Fire -- are now listed under my drop down menu, but they don't have serial numbers. The names seem to be editable too.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I noticed that both my preorders -- the Touch and the Fire -- are now listed under my drop down menu, but they don't have serial numbers. The names seem to be editable too.


Yep, they are both listed on my "Manage Kindle Devices" tab also and the names are editable.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

musclehead said:


> I watched it too. It was kind of weird. Bezos didn't seem very comfortable up there. He seemed like he was always trying to think of what to say next. I think I expected to be wow-ed. You know, lasers, smoke, loud thumping bass, that kind of thing.


I kept expecting more of a response from the audience other than cameras flashing. I know I would have been jumping up and down or at least applauding.

N


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> I kept expecting more of a response from the audience other than cameras flashing. I know I would have been jumping up and down or at least applauding.
> 
> N


I think there are some rules about that sort of thing. . . .and, even if not, they're meant to look/act 'professional'.

If you read the live blogs it's pretty clear that there was a level of unexpectedness in the extent of the announcements. They all expected the Fire but got multiple new Kindles and a browser as well. . . . .


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think there are some rules about that sort of thing. . . .and, even if not, they're meant to look/act 'professional'.
> 
> If you read the live blogs it's pretty clear that there was a level of unexpectedness in the extent of the announcements. They all expected the Fire but got multiple new Kindles and a browser as well. . . . .


You're probably right, Ann. I guess I was comparing the atmosphere to that of the Apple events, where the enthusiasm seems more...vocal.

N


----------

